# Didier Splitters - Information Jackpot!



## ManiacPD (Mar 2, 2009)

I have found the original sales brochures and owner's manual for our Didier Log Splitter.  My father bought it new in 1978.  The manual has nice exploded diagrams of all parts and assembly drawings to do repairs.  This is going to make keeping this old machine running much, much easier.

PM me if you'd like a scanned copy.

Paul


----------

